# have slowed down big time



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Is anyone else run into this problem? This time last year I couldn`t keep up, now lucky to have enough threw the week to keep busy. or get small jobs that dont pay!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep. We have lots of bids and pendings in the air but no one is pulling the trigger. That and the volume of properties our brokers are getting has changed as well.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yep. We have lots of bids and pendings in the air but no one is pulling the trigger. That and the volume of properties our brokers are getting has changed as well.


GTX63 I was doing a clean out a couple of weeks ago and guy showed up to appraisal on property. He told me he did appraisal on FHA,Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac,ect properties and has seen a big slow down as well. He thinks it`s due to the Government shut, thinks it`s just affecting use now.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yep. We have lots of bids and pendings in the air but no one is pulling the trigger. That and the volume of properties our brokers are getting has changed as well.


It USED to be normal this time of year till after JAN 15 it would DIE. I have not seen it this slow for a wile either. I have to speculate that it could be tied in with the debt limit in February that I have herd won't be delt with till election 2014. That is just playing kick the can if nothing is done I say.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It would typically die down after thanksgiving for 45-60 days in years past due to moritoriums, for instance. No, the government doesn't like to see people thrown into their front yard over the holidays. However, even if we were still doing business with the wagon train of crooks we did in the past, we wouldn't come close to the numbers of even say, 2-3 years ago.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

we have been fairly steady here. Been getting a lot of CFK work orders lately.


----------



## jfullen (Sep 18, 2013)

> He told me he did appraisal on FHA,Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac,ect properties and has seen a big slow down as well. He thinks it`s due to the Government shut, thinks it`s just affecting use now.


Appraisals have slowed because interest rates have increased. When you could refi for 3.2, EVERYONE jumped on that train and the appraisers were running around like crazy. Now the train has slowed because the interest rates have risen, has nothing to do with government shut down. I'm surprised an appraiser does not know this.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Haven't slowed on the amount of orders that much. But, the quality is horrible. Lots of property condition orders and check convey condition orders. Only a few real "work" work orders.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I get busy this time of year*

with the AMS stuff, the guys that are smarter than me drop them after landscape season, and my routine territory expands, along with all the work orders for those properties.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I spoke with 7 BOTG's in our area today...3 of them have had no work in the last two weeks and the other 4 have only had a couple of initials...
This area always gets to a stand still thistime of year...least since 07 it has....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Went from 6 new initials per week to 4 per month. Part of that is my refusal to be a non-profit organization.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Went from 6 new initials per week to 4 per month. Part of that is my refusal to be a non-profit organization.


That what some are feeling here...don't know about others areas but there are properties here that are/have been sitting for an extremely long time as none of us will work for free...

Because of all the internal inconsistencies with the nationals not able to keep internal employees more than a month. none of us here will do any BATF or perform any services prior to work orders being written.
Everyone here is tired of fighting over the monies AfTER they have completed services


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Last two weeks in November were very slow only a few wo's from each company, then bam my husband got hit with 15 wo' from one, half of them being intials and 18 from the other company half wints and the the other half bid approvals. All within hours of each other. Maybe the holiday had something to do with it to?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We been getting called by brokers wanting direct work from us. Pay takes longer to get, but it is at least 2 times what the nationals pay.

They also do not have the ridiculous picture requirements of the nationals. 

Our newest customer went gaga over the pictures we took because she doesn't have to visit the job each day for update pics. We take a few during the day with the cell phone and text them to her as an update and I categorize and send the entire job to her when it is over with the invoice.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is rifle/shotgun season for deer, depending on your state. Good time while you are sitting in your stand, freezing your azz for hours on end, to put together a plan for the new year that entails getting rid of the basterds and making some crisp, clean new money....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

last thing I want to think about while hunting is work. :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes I set there and think, sometimes I just set.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> This is rifle/shotgun season for deer, depending on your state. Good time while you are sitting in your stand, freezing your azz for hours on end, to put together a plan for the new year that entails getting rid of the basterds and making some crisp, clean new money....


Hunting seasons been over for a week here. Now it's just work in the shop time.....


----------



## GrassClyper (Jun 21, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> We been getting called by brokers wanting direct work from us. Pay takes longer to get, but it is at least 2 times what the nationals pay.
> 
> They also do not have the ridiculous picture requirements of the nationals.
> 
> Our newest customer went gaga over the pictures we took because she doesn't have to visit the job each day for update pics. We take a few during the day with the cell phone and text them to her as an update and I categorize and send the entire job to her when it is over with the invoice.


What do you mean by "brokers"?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Real Estate Agents


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

gone fishing.....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GrassClyper said:


> What do you mean by "brokers"?


Yes. Real Estate agents. I have also talked with small (as in less than ten branches total) local banks about doing work for them, but they have some guy who works for slave wages willing to do all their work.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have never been this slow i have not had any preservation work since october 1st and inspections are very low numbers.beginning to wonder.I'm buying a plow truck to keep cash flow


----------

